# Clomid 2nd cycle



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I'm on day 45 of my 2nd cycle of clomid. Did a hpt on Saturday and it was a bfn. But still no sign of a period. Any ideas what to do? Support from clinic is non existent. So feeling bit lost. 
First cycle was 37 days long and tested prior to stood commencing at day 35 which was day 35. So not sure what to do with this cycle. 
L x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Update
Had a bleed last night that was more like spotting. Had nothing all day today apart from a browny discharge. 
Still unsure if what to do and head is all over the place. 
Lx


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you know if/when you ovulated? Have you had a scan or blood test?


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Na I never got a peak on my opk and have bloods not scans x


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

Did they confirm if you Ov'd last cycle? Must be so frustrating for you hun. Have you had bloods done?


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Na they didn't confirm but I had a natural period and I don't have natural periods usually. They are always induced by meds. I'm having like browny discharge. No blood tests results and hospital aren't been helpful with them. Just don't know what to do now. X


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Update: Fa has made an appearance so will start 3rd cycle


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Wasn't fa well don't think it was. Atm heads all over the place and don't know what's going on with my body. 
Lx


----------

